# Adaptador puerto serie a ps2...



## EROS (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola, he visto por ahí a algunas personas adaptar un mouse ps2 al puerto serie(com) con tan solo
intercambiar  la disposicion de los 4 cables en los puertos, alguien me podria ayudar con esto ?
como quedarian los cables ?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 25, 2008)

Serial a Ps/2:
http://pinouts.ru/InputCables/MouseSerialPs2_pinout.shtml

PS/2 a Serial:
http://pinouts.ru/InputCables/MousePs2Serial_pinout.shtml



Salu2!


----------



## EROS (Mar 25, 2008)

Drix podrias enviarme los esquemas por E-Mail ? es que no puedo ver esos links que me das, de ser posible comprime los ficheros para que me puedan llegar. ahhh y no te pases de un mega de adjunto o tampoco me llega.

Gracias de antemano...


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 25, 2008)

Para conectar un mouse Serial a un puerto PS/2:

............................................................................................
|.............|....Mini-DIN.....|..... D-SUB.....|...............................|
|+5V......|...........4..........|......4+7+9.....|.....DTR+RTS+RI .....|
|Data.....|...........1..........|...........1 .......|......CD ...................|
|Gnd......|...........3 .........|........3+5.......|.....T+GND ..........|
|Clock....|...........5..........|..........6 ........|......DSR ..................|


Para conectar un mouse ps/2 a un puerto serial tiene que ser un mouse especial que soporte ambos protocolos:

....................................................................
|...........|.. Mini-DIN.....|.....D-SUB....|..............|
|GND...|........3...........|..........5........|.....GND .|
|R....|........2...........|..........2........|.....R ..|
|T....|.........6..........|..........3........|.....T ...|
|+5V....|.........4..........|...........7.......|......RTS ..|



Espero que se entienda.


Salu2!


----------



## EROS (Mar 28, 2008)

Gracias Drix, voy a hacer la prueba luego te digo como me fué....


----------

